# Maps using battery on Nexus 4



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

OK so I've had my Nexus 4 for about a week (5 days) and I love it so far. Only thing is my battery keeps getting used by maps. For instance, right now it shows 1 minute gps use, 12 minutes awake time used by maps. I havent even opened maps today. This has happened for a few days but today its showing 20% battery drain! I've used my phone a total of about 1 hour today but screen is around 30%. 
I looked in location access and everything is on.....Its always been on ever since I got my Gnex on Verizon, since gps no longer is supposed to be used unless an app is calling for it. I've turned off anything I can find in google Now that might use location services but it hasnt seemed to help. I also turned off the 'report location from this device' setting in maps.
Anyone else having this issue or know how to fix it? I'd like to not have to keep my gps off since its been a non-issue since ics launched.


----------



## nibrwr (Jan 15, 2012)

Google Now uses Maps for GPS, traffic, location services, etc


----------



## timdor (Feb 13, 2012)

Settings > Google > Maps and Latitude

Uncheck " report from this device"
Set " Location reporting" to " not updated"
Uncheck " Enable location sharing"
Uncheck "Automatic check-ins"

Google Now shouldn't be effected.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

I've done those things and it seems to have helped. No maps on battery monitor today. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ack154 (May 1, 2012)

timdor said:


> Settings > Google > Maps and Latitude
> 
> Uncheck " report from this device"
> Set " Location reporting" to " not updated"
> ...


Just wanted to say thanks... this worked for me. Maps was KILLING the battery on my Nexus 4. Now the only thing really hurting it is me playing Need for Speed.


----------



## mattnphuron (Dec 29, 2011)

Download ROM toolbox go to auto start manager> maps> and disable 1 3 4 and 7

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

Um i don't have maps in the auto start manager man lol

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------



## mattnphuron (Dec 29, 2011)

Phaze08 said:


> Um i don't have maps in the auto start manager man lol
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


if it don't show up search for it then you will find it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

